

Ask HN: What Is HN Learning? - septerr

What new things (technology related) are you learning (of choice)?<p>I am personally learning naught right now.
======
a3n
nginx - uwsqi - postgresql (again, for all three)

> I am personally learning naught right now.

Naught - is that a language or a library?

~~~
septerr
Nah, it means 'nothing'. :-( But I am looking to learn React + Flux. I am a
frontend noob, mostly because the spider web of JS and CSS code (plus the tens
of JS frameworks to choose from) ultimately drives me nuts. But, React and
Flux seem to be less spider-web-y and appeal to a backend developer like me.

